# winter blues



## 06brazengto (Sep 21, 2007)

i hate winter!!!
last time the goat was out was mid november,
its only 3 months ,but seems way longer.

today i went to say hi to the gto,
was gana start it and let it run a little,
but the battery was dead  
so now i have the charger on it.

i wish winter was over already!!!!!


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*Weather*

The weather in S. Jersey has been cold lately until tomorrow. Monday and Tuesday is suppose to get up around 59 degrees and sunny. Monday morning I take the goat around the corner to get the new super 44's flowmasters installed. It will be nice weather to take it to my local shop plus take her for a nice ride and test it out. I make drive it to therapy tomorrow afternoon when goat gets done. Yahoooo!


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Sounds like the best winter medicine- good luck on the flowmasters- I can't wait to hear how they sound. I put the 40's on the transam and it sounded killer.
I'll be picking mine up from service today or tomorrow for a dead battery and shifter rattle repair. 
Good Luck


----------



## snide (Dec 28, 2004)

At my house in NH, we had over 4' of snow in December. The goat wanted to go out and play, but I wouldn't let him. If the snow isn't bad enough, my Vette is in the shop getting a new clutch.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I didn`t finish the restoration on the `65 till after there was snow on the ground, I have it all done, but haven`t been able to drive it yet.  I need the snow to melt and a couple heavy thunderstorms to wash the salt off the road before I can get her out of the Goat House.


----------



## MyOtherCar (Jun 23, 2007)

NJgoat said:


> ....Monday morning I take the goat around the corner to get the new super 44's flowmasters installed.


If you don't mind me asking, what prompted you to choose the Flowmasters?, and why Model 44? (I have Model 40 on my 'Stang).

Are you getting only the mufflers or new exhaust all the way from the cats out?, X- or H- pipe?

And mostly, for whatever system you are purchasing, what is your cost?

I have been considering the Spintech mufflers for my GTO. I have found some sound clips and like the "noise", LOL. They will run $350 + installation.

TIA


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*Flowmasters*



MyOtherCar said:


> If you don't mind me asking, what prompted you to choose the Flowmasters?, and why Model 44? (I have Model 40 on my 'Stang).
> 
> Are you getting only the mufflers or new exhaust all the way from the cats out?, X- or H- pipe?
> 
> ...


Well, I have always liked the sound of the flowmaster original 40 series which I had on several of my previous vehicles. I started firt with the resonator delete, by adding new straight pipes in place of the resonator. It does sound very good. Due to the design of the gto exhaust, I had to choose a muffler with an offset inlet and outlet on the same side. I saw the super 40's on pfyc.com which stated they would fit on the vehicle. I saw super 44's advertised and suppose to be more aggressive sound/flow better than original 40 series. I heard a 6 gto with super 44s on u tube and sounded good. took measurements of 44s and they r actually smaller than super 40's, so they should fit even better. So I ordered them. I just dropped goat off to muffler man at noon. I'm keeping factory exhaust tips. 

Flowmaster only makes a complete exhaust system for the 2004 GTOs not the 05-06's. By the time i get done with exhaust it will be all new except for headers and tips. ordered them from local napa store which had then in the next day. $78.00 a piece. For the resonator delete and pipes plus labor was $80.00. Hes chargin another hundred to install mufflers and add any new piping he sees fit, keepin' exhaust tips. Hope this helps.


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

06brazengto said:


> i hate winter!!!
> last time the goat was out was mid november,
> its only 3 months ,but seems way longer.
> 
> ...


Sucks to be you brazen!
My goat fears no cold. With the kicka** heaters in these cars, unless it's snowin/rainin, I'm drivin!
Shined her up this weekend, and she's sittin pretty right outside my office window today!
Take a lookie:










Ah, the sweet sound of LS1! 

Russ


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Balmy 65* today nice day for a goat run, windows down. Same for tomorrow. Then reality will set back in. Felt so good an impromptu cruise is in order.


----------



## 06brazengto (Sep 21, 2007)

ya today was nice,and tomorrow gana be nice,
but then its gana get cold again!
but the goat ain't coming out till all the salt and crap is gone and the roads are dry.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

My car cover is getting a workout. :lol:


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*No salt*

We havent had snow since the first day of December, No salt left on the roads after a few nice rains. Today it was 65 degrees. Tomorrow is gonna be warmer. The goat should be done gettin her 44's on by noon. No therapy and Im gonna take a cruise!!!! Then after tomorrow it is suppose to rain for three days:confused


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

Blizzaks make the slippery GTO a winter dueler. Great tires for a terrific car! It is going to snow today, and I am ready to go. Daily driver, makes going to work a pleasure.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

Yesterday was an oppertunity for an overdue bath and romp... today might hit 70, but I'm working from noon until 10pm..... after that the crap hitting the mid-west should be knocking on our door.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*More sunshine i NJ*

Morning started out wet, sun came out and is shining bright, feels like nice spring day. I guess i'm gonna take goat out to therapy today!! So i can hear the new super 44's some more.


----------



## cwbimp (Nov 8, 2006)

that sucks if you live up north i have been going to car shows and track at least 2 weekends out the month i don t know what i would do if i had to let my car sit up like that


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

No problem if your goat's been traveling between 3 service stations. Plenty of drive time here in the great notheast...too bad I'm not the one driving the goat.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*Beautiful Day*

Another nice day in South Jersey, rained early morning and roads were dry by 10:00am. Took the goat out around 2:00pm, went to local buggy bath and rinsed the dust off from sittin' in the garage, cruised on to therapy. Had nice ride home around 4:30pm, the flowmasters are just a rumblin'!!!!


----------



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

Geez, guys. I can't even imagine. In AZ, this is the BEST time of year for my goat. Temps in high 60s, no drag from running the stupid a/c, windows down. Absolutely glorious. The Goat gets downright feisty.

And Barrett-Jackson starts soon! Woo-hoo.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

GM Kid said:


> Geez, guys. I can't even imagine. In AZ, this is the BEST time of year for my goat. Temps in high 60s, no drag from running the stupid a/c, windows down. Absolutely glorious. The Goat gets downright feisty.
> 
> And Barrett-Jackson starts soon! Woo-hoo.


Yea, i've been watching all the re-runs the past week!!! It started raining this evening in NJ. Took the wifes tahoe to therapy, it looked too cloudy to bring the goat out.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Another 2" of snow again in Wisconsin last night. 
It`ll be months before it all melts and we get a couple of thunderstorms to wash all the salt off the roads.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

06brazengto said:


> i hate winter!!!
> last time the goat was out was mid november,
> its only 3 months ,but seems way longer.
> 
> ...




WHAT WINTER!!!!!! I live in Connecticut and we still have 50 degree weather. Usually at this time of year we are in snow from knees to nuts


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*Takin' Goat Out today!!!*

Just got a call from the mother-in-law in Delaware asking the family over for dinner. It's Sunny and 49 degrees. No rain in forecast til monday. We have had lots of rain to wash the roads clean from any remaining salt back in beginning of december. Wife looked over at me and asked, are we gonna take your car? Yahooooo! I checked the forecast, and then told her heck yea!. Maybe I'll get closer to 1,100. miles after this evening! Plus I wanna check to see how those super 44's sound rumbling down the highway!!! It's about a 30 minute drive. Just long enough!!! Later dudes!!! Will be leaving around 4pm.!!! Sorry for those who are snowed in. I'll let ya know tonight how I made out.:willy:


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*Wow!!!*

the ole super 44's sounded great today. Nobody even bothered to mess with me, had a dodge ram daytonna orange pick up truck come up on my side. He must have heard the goat rumblin' ! The driver and passenger were just all eyes and laid back on me after checkin' her out. She just purred between speeds of 55-75, no drone at all! Very impressed! gotta love it.arty:


----------



## foxtrot7 (Mar 21, 2007)

GM Kid said:


> Geez, guys. I can't even imagine. In AZ, this is the BEST time of year for my goat. Temps in high 60s, no drag from running the stupid a/c, windows down. Absolutely glorious. The Goat gets downright feisty.
> 
> And Barrett-Jackson starts soon! Woo-hoo.


I hear ya man...Fiesty is an understatement. She gets downright nasty buckin and growlin to be rhomped on.


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Sounds very sweet. Can't wait to hear a clip when you rev them.
You must live in South Jersey. I was born in Fort Lee but I spent my summers in Bricktownship at my aunts bungelow between Point Pleasant and Seaside Heights. 
Me and the fam trip down to Wildwood each summer for a relaxing week. 
You are fortunate because its possible you'll get a day here and there to drive throughout the winter. Here in Upstate NY, when winter comes, you're generally done driving rod. 
Nice to here those flows are making the proper statement!!:cool


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*South Jersey*



raspantienator said:


> Sounds very sweet. Can't wait to hear a clip when you rev them.
> You must live in South Jersey. I was born in Fort Lee but I spent my summers in Bricktownship at my aunts bungelow between Point Pleasant and Seaside Heights.
> Me and the fam trip down to Wildwood each summer for a relaxing week.
> You are fortunate because its possible you'll get a day here and there to drive throughout the winter. Here in Upstate NY, when winter comes, you're generally done driving rod.
> Nice to here those flows are making the proper statement!!:cool


Yea, I'm right next to Delaware Memorial Bridge. I got to Ocean City NJ quite often, it takes me about an hour, maybe hour fifteen pending on traffic. I just went down there and spent a weekend on Ocean Front in November. Use to go to WildWood years ago. Yea, I'm gonna work on the new clips. We are expecting 1-2" inches of snow tonight into tomorrow. So, last night was probally the last time for the goat for atleast couple of weeks, if all clears out.


----------

